# ppm meter



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 28, 2006)

ok i know what a ppm meter is, it measures the amount of solution dissolved into water. However i am not sure where to find these? aquarium stores? is it the same thing as a hydrometer? i would like to find one for cheap too


----------



## KADE (Nov 28, 2006)

Ebay... or a hydroponics store... hygrometers measure humidity in the air.. u can get them for ~$5 at walmart.


----------



## Shibumi (Nov 30, 2006)

Measuring PPM in the water sounds useful, but how does one break all that down to having the proper amount of nutes in your water?  

Is there a different type of tester that actually tells you how much of each of the elements are actually there?  Including trace elements?  Or is this function built into the ppm tester?

Thanks


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 30, 2006)

That is a great question... I too wonder about PPM... is it just a general quick dip to give you a general idea how "busy" your water is?  Is there a better instrument out there to help with the more specific items in the water?  I'm so glad I'm not the only one confused about this ~Rav  eace:


----------



## KADE (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm afraid it is impossible to get something (without having a month to do the tests and paying hundreds of thousands for one of those csi type machines)

PPM doesn't really matter.... as long as it isn't too high.. if, when u top up your res.. you use clean proper ph water.. your ppm will never be too high.
You can get a Ph Pen or PPM Pen for under $20 usd on ebay...

here is the dude I always get mine from... always ships right away.. damn nice prices... and extremely fast shipping.

http://stores.ebay.ca/Eagle-Scale-Co-Digital-Instruments_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 1, 2006)

the problem most people have with ppm levels- is when dealing with smaller rez's.

not only is the PH a little harder to manage in a small rez (lets say a 5g bucket using DWC) - but plants have a tendency to take up more water than nutrients- and they have the ability to take up only water out of your nutrient solution, in your rez. 


which means that your water level is going steadily down, but your nutrient level is staying almost the same- which makes for potentially toxic levels of nutrients (AKA a high ppm level). 

all of this is completely avoidable of course if you are using 1/4-1/2 strength nutrients in your rez- and checking your TDS (total disolved solids) atleast once a week (-being a little sarcastic- you want to check PH and TDS every couple days at most when using a small resevior)


but that would be your main reason for needing a TDS meter. Your ppm's can get up there if your plants decide they only want water for a couple days.


----------



## hazewarrior (Dec 15, 2006)

I recently purchased a Tri-Meter. A little on the pricey side but I'm glad I bought it. I  always relide on plant response and never had a problem. Of course I would only use 1/2 the recomended dosage in fear that I might burn them.

I am using the DWC method and seem to be experiancing the problem describe above. My ppm goes up about 100ppm a day without adding any nutes. The PH is at a constant 5.8 even with the change in ppm.

I am using a 5g bucket for the control res. Maybe I should try a bigger res? Because this is my first time using a meter after 7 years I am not to sure what would be a safe ppm level. When I was going on plant response the level was about 180ppm. Now I have it at 400ppm and the plant is very green and healthy. 

What is a safe level? I have NYCSD, Blueberry, White Russian and Chocolate Chunk. Does anyone know what level would be ideal for each one of these strains?

I am currently 30 days into bloom and am growing NYCSD.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Even if someone were to have experience with a particular strain, thier results may not be of much help, as your grow setup may not be identical, as well as the fact that each seed grows a different plant, even if two are the same strain. The tried and true method of finding a certain plant's threshhold for nutes is to test it. Add more and more until you see signs of any burn, and then flush and level off at a level slightly less than what burned the plant.


----------



## hazewarrior (Dec 16, 2006)

True enough. I swapped the 5g bucket for a 15g hydro res I&#8217;ve had for past 5 years. Before I went to bed the PH was 5.8 and ppm was 220. It was the last of my nutes. Anyway, this morning I check the meter and the PH was 5.8 and the ppm was 225. Swapping out the res made a huge difference.

It feels like this tri-meter is a toy. You know when you where a kid and got all excited when you got kit plane or model car. I'm anxious to see what ppm levels my other strains can take. I know from previous grows without a meter that some plants need double the nutes. I seem to notice it with the dominate sativa strains.

I&#8217;m off to the hydro store for more nutes. 

Thanks


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

No worries..... what nutes are you using?


----------



## hazewarrior (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my first time using Ionic. It's by Hydrodynamics International and I bought it because I have never used it before and it was buy one get on free at my local hydro store. It works well but the bloom and grow are derived from the same components so the only difference between the two is the amount of nitrogen. And it's not a significant amount.

I'm open to any suggestions or recommendations for nutes. I use Super Thrive and/or Thrive Alive during Veg. and the same with bloom in conjunction with Hydroplex bloom enhancer by Botanicare. 

I plan on trying GH Floro Nova next.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 17, 2006)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> This is my first time using Ionic. It's by Hydrodynamics International and I bought it because I have never used it before and it was buy one get on free at my local hydro store. It works well but the bloom and grow are derived from the same components so the only difference between the two is the amount of nitrogen. And it's not a significant amount.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions or recommendations for nutes. I use Super Thrive and/or Thrive Alive during Veg. and the same with bloom in conjunction with Hydroplex bloom enhancer by Botanicare.
> 
> I plan on trying GH Floro Nova next.


 
I have been using GH FloraNova and I like it. Very easy just one part for grow one for bloom.

Currently I mix it to 1300 PPM, my plants are 3 feet tall.


----------



## stevo (Dec 23, 2006)

ive found a cf meter the best way to go,nice and easy


----------

